# Can you set up company and claim benefits



## Spidey (4 Aug 2012)

friend of mine thinking well trying to set up small business. she has got support from supplier on credit will be selling products,.another friend.said he will buy from her. Potential is good but no real income until I say a few months. Will have to set up ltd company and reg for vat. So if.she works in this will she have to sign off benefit. She is thinking she will only make 1000gp to start off with per month and will not be able to pay herself as needs to build float, only on job seekers a month so no grants avail that she can see.


----------



## eastbono (5 Aug 2012)

Spidey said:


> friend of mine thinking well trying to set up small business. she has got support from supplier on credit will be selling products,.another friend.said he will buy from her. Potential is good but no real income until I say a few months. Will have to set up ltd company and reg for vat. So if.she works in this will she have to sign off benefit. She is thinking she will only make 1000gp to start off with per month and will not be able to pay herself as needs to build float, only on job seekers a month so no grants avail that she can see.



If your friend is on jobseekers allowance she can apply for back to work enterprise allowance. She will have to formulate a business plan and submit this with her btwea application. She cannot start self employment until this is approved. More info on btwea http://www.welfare.ie/en/Search/Pages/SearchResult.aspx?k=back+to+work+enterprise+allowance
If she is in receipt of jobseekers benefit she can apply for short term enterprise allowance but this will only last for the duration of her jsb payment. http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/JobseekerSupports/BackToWork/Pages/STEA.as


----------



## Spidey (6 Aug 2012)

Thankyou,.no she just lost her job and was thinking outside the box. It sems there is no help unless you export or are on dole for long time. Banks wont invest in small projects and definately with unemployed. Shame really for anybody wanting to work and unable to get paye.


----------



## Luternau (6 Aug 2012)

Spidey said:


> she will only make 1000gp to start off with.....



You say £GB. Is this inquiry related to a company /person not resident in Ireland?


----------



## Spidey (6 Aug 2012)

Hi person based in Ireland, just after losing job no redudancy worth talking about as inly with company over 2 years, she is looking to do something herself, as.getting a paye job hard in this cliamate...

Catch 22 no funds, no float so unable to trade...


----------



## Luternau (6 Aug 2012)

Spidey said:


> Catch 22 no funds, no float so unable to trade...



Not a business then!


----------



## gipimann (6 Aug 2012)

If she's just lost her job, then she can claim jobseeker's benefit if she's looking for work.   That might make her eligible for the short-term enterprise allowance which eastbono mentioned earlier.

The link to short-term enterprise allowance that eastbono posted was missing a bit from the end:  Here's the full link

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/JobseekerSupports/BackToWork/Pages/STEA.aspx


----------

